# Premium Leather Montana Calfskin Reformation Study Bible



## Wynteriii (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anyone purchased Ligonier Ministries latest premium leather Montana calfskin RSB? I'm looking for images of one but can't find any. If you show me some pictures of one, that would be helpful.


----------



## gkterry (Sep 2, 2015)

Are you sure you don’t mean the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible published by Reformation Heritage Books? They have a Montana calfskin cover. If that is the Bible to which you are referring, I can state I have handled both it and the genuine leather. There is very little difference between the two in feeling or flexibility. They are both excellent. I own the genuine leather edition myself and have not regretted saving the money on an excellent Bible.

The RSB put out by Ligonier does not seem to have a Montana calskin cover option.


----------



## Wynteriii (Sep 2, 2015)

oops. I suppose I read incorrectly somewhere that it was montana calfskin.

This is what I'm talking about:

http://www.christianbook.com/esv-re...ine-cowhide/9781567694475/pd/694475?event=AAI


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2015)

Wynteriii said:


> oops. I suppose I read incorrectly somewhere that it was montana calfskin.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.christianbook.com/esv-re...ine-cowhide/9781567694475/pd/694475?event=AAI



Cowhide is often just a name for fancy genuine leather. You may want to contact Ligonier to get an idea of what the difference is. I wouldn't expect it to be quite as nice as calfskin. it will probably be stiffer and will probably have a rougher grain. But the quality of leather covers tends to vary. I've got some bonded leather that is better than most of what is sold as genuine leather today.


----------

